# Naughty neighbour



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

work colleague has a Saab estate which he parks at the back of his property. after having it badly scratched twice he fitted a camera to over look the car park. 
Earlier this week the camera recorded the car being scratched again .... Turns out its his neighbour :-(
Thing is, apparently he gets on with the neighbour!??

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

This is going to be a tricky one - Any action he takes will break that relationship. but I would be straight onto having him prosecuted for criminal damage.

if anything else happens in the future at least his neighbour will then have previous.

Hmm I don't envy this situation one bit...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

SBM said:


> This is going to be a tricky one - Any action he takes will break that relationship. but I would be straight onto having him prosecuted for criminal damage.
> 
> if anything else happens in the future at least his neighbour will then have previous.
> 
> Hmm I don't envy this situation one bit...


Don't think I'd be too concerned ruining this kind of relationship, sounds like a complete ****


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Do you mean like keyed?

Or as in he's caught it with something accidentally and just not told him?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

That's terrible especially if they get on!!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah I'd be a bit miffed as to why he was scratching his car if they get on?

Or maybe the neighbour thinks your mate is a twonk and is just pleasant to him to his face to keep the peace?

And I would also like to know as above, purposefully keyed etc or done by accident with tools and things he's carrying next to it and not being careful and then not telling him?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Invite neighbour round for a brew....

Sit him down, show him the CCTV footage & then ask him if he wants to pay cash to pay for the repairs.

His neighbour will know he's been busted, in a succinct way, plus it'll then be harder for his neighbour to deny he damaged his car, or kick off.

Revenge is a dish best served cold.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> Yeah I'd be a bit miffed as to why he was scratching his car if they get on?
> 
> Or maybe the neighbour thinks your mate is a twonk and is just pleasant to him to his face to keep the peace?
> 
> And I would also like to know as above, purposefully keyed etc or done by accident with tools and things he's carrying next to it and not being careful and then not telling him?


Doubt its an accident if its been done 3 times, you would have thought he`d have realised after the first time if it was an accident.
Time to "have a word" me thinks.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Don't think I'd be too concerned ruining this kind of relationship, sounds like a complete ****


I absolutely agree :thumb:
My point I was making (poorly I think!) is the concern for future problems.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> Doubt its an accident if its been done 3 times, you would have thought he`d have realised after the first time if it was an accident.
> Time to "have a word" me thinks.


Could have been an older person? Clumbsy Person? Parked up next to where people walk past.

Just trying to get a clearer picture.

However, if it is as clear cut as, this dude is purposefully vandalising the car.

Then show him the proof and get him to pay up.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I would definitely go the criminal damage route, I would not even give him the opportunity to pay for the damage directly and get off without police involvement.



enc said:


> after having it badly scratched twice....... camera recorded the car being scratched again .... Turns out its his neighbour





SBM said:


> Any action he takes will break that relationship.


What relationship? The faster it's broken the better!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't deserve a relationship if found guilty of causing criminal damage. what right minded person would do that to a neighbor.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I bet everyone has had a spiteful "friend" over the years. 

Face to Face they always seem like nice people. However it's only once you have the opportunity to see and hear things from a different perspective, these " friends" are no more than spiteful little gits that can't be trusted and were never a real friend. 

It's only in certain circumstances you find out who your real friends are. 

Keep your friends close and your enemies closer springs to mind here.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

What an utter b*st*rd of a neighbour!!! Who cares about any relationship now, it would be almost impossible to be pleasant to someone knowing they'd done that. 

Stick a copy of the video on DVD, put said DVD through letterbox with a letter saying if he would like to pay up or it will be taken further. 

Never speak to said 'friend' again, hope he moves/gets hit by a bus/abducted by aliens and probed etc.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Invite neighbour round for a brew....
> 
> Sit him down, show him the CCTV footage & then ask him if he wants to pay cash to pay for the repairs.
> 
> ...


That is a fantastic idea. No getting out of it that way.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

IMHO - everyone saying to show / post him the evidence and asking him to pay is teaching him a lesson. I see that as effectively letting him off!

He will pay anyway, just let the police deal with it.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Bero said:


> IMHO - everyone saying to show / post him the evidence and asking him to pay is teaching him a lesson. I see that as effectively letting him off!
> 
> He will pay anyway, just let the police deal with it.


Yeah he should/will pay anyway, but with the sit him down in front of the footage option you get the added bonus of watching him squirm as he realises that you have caught him bang to rights.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Bero said:


> IMHO - everyone saying to show / post him the evidence and asking him to pay is teaching him a lesson. I see that as effectively letting him off!
> 
> He will pay anyway, just let the police deal with it.


I know where your coming from, but involving the police at this stage could lead to things becoming even worse for both parties.

The guy doing the damage might start doing other things out of spite just to get back at the guy for reporting it to the cops
...especially if that leads to a criminal record. They have to live near each other.

Fronting him up with hard evidence & basically saying "I've got you red handed" & making him aware he has CCTV will make the perpetrator think twice.

The SAAB owner can just say, look if anything else happens to my property or any *** for tat pettyness ill know exactly where to come & he'll have no problem going to the coppers with evidence.

Draws a line under it now, the guy pays up for scratch repair & everyone can move on.....hopefully.

Either that or it all gets into a massive vendetta style fued, which does no good for anyone


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Post a copy of the DVD to ALL the Neighbours without saying anything, just a note saying please watch important Video on here regarding criminal damage in the area.

I think a fair few would turn on him. Bet some others may of had car damage, they will all blame him anyhow...he will soon become the most unpopular person around. 

A week later see what he wants to do. Police or an over priced spray job.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Andyg_TSi said:


> I know where your coming from, but involving the police at this stage could lead to things becoming even worse for both parties.
> 
> The guy doing the damage might start doing other things out of spite just to get back at the guy for reporting it to the cops
> ...especially if that leads to a criminal record. They have to live near each other.
> ...


I know where you;re coming from, and I guess it depends on how they think the other party will react.

I may be inclined to get the police involved now and it hopefully draws a big line under it now.

At least in the future if there is and *** (assuming the OP's colleague is not going to do tat :lol. There is proven history and something for the police to act on.

The only reason I would not get the police involved is if he thinks he can recover all costs for 3 incidents (if it goes to court he would only get the one incident that can be proven)


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Its a neighbour and you have to think about the fact that the people will still be living as neighbours

To that end I would give the neighbour the opportunity to pay up and - making him fully aware he is being let off - if he kicks off then simply g to the police

There is of course the question of whether the video would even be admissable - whats morally right is not always legally right - I'm pretty sure its illeagl to have a camera recording over property that does not belong to you for starters


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

andy665 said:


> Its a neighbour and you have to think about the fact that the people will still be living as neighbours


Just make his life a misery, he soon wouldn't want you as a neighbour..either that or don a Balaclava and chin him every few weeks until the car stops getting scratched.

Some people don't understand any other way lol


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I had something similar happen a few years ago. We put up a camera and it turned out to be a guy who kept coming to visit a neighbour. The guy in question I had never spoken too. The outcome was me furious pounding on next door, explained to them. Showed them the cctv and said I wanted £500 or he was getting 2 broken legs. The next day I had £500 in my hand.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd just hand the footage to the police and let them deal with him, who's to say he's no been doing silmar to others. Also once it's in the hands of the police he'd think twice about doing it again, where's if you deal with this yourself who's to say he won't try and get some sort of pay back.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone who has the gaul to deliberately damage a car 3 times most definitely knows what he's doing is wrong so the Police is the best option.

10yrs ago when I didn't give a flying **** I'd have just knocked on his door and and ask him to follow me, then I'd call him a **** and smash his car with a baseball bat to the point where it was enough to intimidate but not past the point of being written off. All the while I'd be laughing my **** off!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What a strange thing to do if you apparently 'get on' with one another.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

what would happen if you didnt get on i'd hate to think. i'd confront though id want more than just him covering costs.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

When I was younger we had something similar happen in our street. Lots of cars were getting scratched but there was also lots of vandalism, writing on walls etc with pen or paint. Car tyres getting slashed, mirrors broken off, paint keyed etc. went on for several year and must have been 20 or so cars damaged if not more over time. In our street there was maybe 10 of us went about together and funnily enough the finger was getting pointed at us and everyone of us got it in the ear about it but we denied it all the time - thing is none of us were bad kids as such and wouldn't dream of doing something like this but we were accused every time, even the police were involved but because nothing could be proven we were always "let off"

One night though someone in the street, a little older than us, was out with his friends and came home late. He thought he seen something in the shadows and went to investigate - someone took off from between the cars and he gave chase. Once he caught the person it turned out to be the 82yr old dearie who lived in the same close as one of my friends. When questioned she was just fed up of us running about so thought she would get us into trouble by smashing cars and writing on the wall about all the neighbours - I was only 13/14 or so at the time and most of the other kids were about the same age too.

All the neighbours in the street were absolutely stunned - needless to say we made her life hell after that until she moved. Old *******.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

andy665 said:


> Its a neighbour and you have to think about the fact that the people will still be living as neighbours
> 
> To that end I would give the neighbour the opportunity to pay up and - making him fully aware he is being let off - if he kicks off then simply g to the police
> 
> There is of course the question of whether the video would even be admissable - whats morally right is not always legally right - I'm pretty sure its illeagl to have a camera recording over property that does not belong to you for starters


As long as it does not record sound it's not illegal.
Had that argument with plod last year over cameras looking over a footpath outside a row of houses near me.

As to the OP, I would confront him without the footage and see if he does indeed deny it, then produce the footage and watch him squirm.

Scumbags everywhere now.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok, 

the car on all 3 occasions has been deliberately scratched definitely not an accident. its metallic blue colour so tricky to colour match. the last scratch on the quarter panel ended up needing most of the side repainting.
the latest one is a deep scratch down to metal about 2 foot long on the tailgate.
its going to be difficult to prove who did previous two scratches.

Dans first reaction was to go round and fill in his neighbour... but, apparently the neighbour's had heart surgery in the past. if he was to croak (its a real possibility i guess) as a result of a slap from Dan... Dan would be up for man slaughter... really not worth the risk.

As i said , dan and the neighbour get (got) on ...he doesn't understand the reason for this. its pretty dirty isnt it ?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just start celebrating bonfire night early with the loudest bangers available every few nights....hopefully your neighbour won't be round to bother you much after those...what with his dodgy ticker


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Go to the police, end of 

If he confronts the neighbour and say pay up, he will probably say oh I'm so sorry ill pay up. He'll then go outside, damage his own car and call the police saying your mate did it 

And them your mate is in the wrong and looks like the bad party. Get the law on his side now incase anything escalates to more expensive damage


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

My brother would do what nbray67 said :lol:

I would do what Andyg_TSi said-let him see the video, then just take the dough for the damage and done.

I wouldn't be concerned about whether i was legally right or wrong in the filming of it, anyone who saw themselves on video after doing something like that, or whatever, would die of embarrassment..

I'd make sure his missus was there as well.

Wouldn't bother with the old bill.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Few weeks after I bought my 2nd ever car, a lovely vw passat 1.8 sport in gold my neighbour opened my metal gate at 4 in the morning, opened the 2nd wooden gate, slashed all 4 tyres with a knife and smashed every window. Caught it all on CCTV. His excuse..... because I asked him to move his van from my driveway as I wanted to go to work and he was obstructing it. I took it straight to the cops


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

I would take it to the police. 
then organise a small party with all the neighbours and this git . be nice and friendly , make him feel at home

then press play on the dvd player and watch his face turn . he will die from embarrassment (hopefully not literally)


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Tell your colleague to proceed with caution. These types of people are total, total loons.


----------



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

enc said:


> Dans first reaction was to go round and fill in his neighbour... but, apparently the neighbour's had heart surgery in the past. if he was to croak (its a real possibility i guess) as a result of a slap from Dan... Dan would be up for man slaughter... really not worth the risk.


Definitely worth the risk! :lol:

But on more of a serious note i would confront him and inform police!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Shocking but don't think I'd let it sit


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

andy665 said:


> There is of course the question of whether the *video would even be admissable* - whats morally right is not always legally right - *I'm pretty sure its illeagl* to have a camera recording over property that does not belong to you for starters


There is zero issues, there is no question. As long as it's your property or public property. And there is no problem with admissibility.....even if it was not admissible (which it is) it would take a foolhardy neighbour to still deny it when shown the evidence......so almost certainly a guilty plea.


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Chin the **** then dip his pockets for cash to repair.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

ok quick update. 

Dan initially reported this to the Police on Friday .. he was told he'd get a visit from Police that evening ... hes still waiting :doublesho 
TBH, id have been round to the copshop saturday AM when they'd not turned up.

Hes since aproached his neighbour about the incident. his neighbour initially, strenuously denied all knowledge, when Dan mentioned the camera footage and Police involvement he asked if there was another way to sort it ,.... bit late now ... numpty !

Dan has no idea why the neighbour has done it ... known him 15 years...


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

he might as well say yeah pay for the best bodyshop in the area to make it right and its over . can see the police doing sweet f.a anyway


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

enc said:


> ok quick update.
> 
> Dan initially reported this to the Police on Friday .. he was told he'd get a visit from Police that evening ... hes still waiting :doublesho
> TBH, id have been round to the copshop saturday AM when they'd not turned up.
> ...


Isn't he a bit of a numpty for going to the police before confronting him?

I'm not quite sure how you can keep being a neighbour of someone who you've involved the police with, before even talking to them...


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Isn't he a bit of a numpty for going to the police before confronting him?
> 
> I'm not quite sure how you can keep being a neighbour of someone who you've involved the police with, before even talking to them...


Exactly. 'Dan' is being a numpty

Should have confronted the neighbour 1st.

Now he's going to have a whole load of other issues on his plate if they remain neighbours.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

I still would have involved police as it shows how serious the situation is. 
The mention of the police is probably scaring the sh%t out the neighbour! 
Has he said why he kept doing it? 
Also totally agree to drop charges o would expect full repair from best body shop and courtesy car while mines being repaired and an explaination as to why.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Isn't he a bit of a numpty for going to the police before confronting him?
> 
> I'm not quite sure how you can keep being a neighbour of someone who you've involved the police with, before even talking to them...


I think it was already past that point when the neighbour decided to repeatedly and maliciously damage his car, if it were my car being damaged I wouldn't be the one feeling that I should attempt to preserve any "neighbourly" relationship that may have previously existed.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Should have confronted him first and given him the chance to pay up. What will now happen is police will turn up and IF they decide to charge the guy with something he will have to pay for damage if found guilty this will no doubt result in him paying his fine at £2 a week for years to come. Or the police will say can't use the evidence and it's a civil matter. The guy will then tell your mate to sod off.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Darlofan said:


> Should have confronted him first and given him the chance to pay up. What will now happen is police will turn up and IF they decide to charge the guy with something he will have to pay for damage if found guilty this will no doubt result in him paying his fine at £2 a week for years to come. Or the police will say can't use the evidence and it's a civil matter. The guy will then tell your mate to sod off.


It doesn't work like that anymore, fines and costs can be paid at a minimum of £5 per week but compensation is paid at a higher rate, typically 17.5% of net income. I doubt something that is obviously criminal damage could or would be treated as a civil matter.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Theres no way that would be considered as a civil matter. It's clearly criminal damage which is a criminal offence. As your friend has video evidence I imagine it would be an easy win for the CPS should it ever get to court. 

Also if I were him I wouldn't be in the least bit bothered about 'ruining any neighbourly relationship'. That ship has sailed. It's the neighbours actions that have ruined any kind of relationship they've had in the past.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Some people are c-units.

Yes, there is no 'neighbourly' relationship to save after this BUT there is always a chance of reprisals either petty or serious once the law has become involved.

'Dan' has now involved the law as is his right.

His neighbour, or his neighbours friends/relatives may not see it as a 'fair cop' but rather look upon it as an excuse to cause underhand mischief and make life very difficult for 'Dan' to continue living a peaceful life in his neighbourhood.

He could have dogsh1t rubbed under his car door handles or other unsavoury petty acts of revenge for reporting mateyboy to the cops leading to a criminal charge. You just never know how people react.

Would have been so much simpler to have sorted it with his neighbour 1st and give the neighbour a chance to put it right to keep the future peace and draw a line under it.

Now you just don't know & 'Dan' could be opening himself up for a load of grief.


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

justinio said:


> Theres no way that would be considered as a civil matter. It's clearly criminal damage which is a criminal offence. As your friend has video evidence I imagine it would be an easy win for the CPS should it ever get to court.
> 
> Also if I were him I wouldn't be in the least bit bothered about 'ruining any neighbourly relationship'. That ship has sailed. It's the neighbours actions that have ruined any kind of relationship they've had in the past.


When my car got kicked in by the passenger of the car I crashed into, the guy got 16 weeks in prison (beat his girlfriend up as well) but the police/courts never made him pay for the damage to my car as he was unemployed. My insurance wouldn't fix it either but that's another long story.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

The neighbour has a known Cardiac problem and undoubtedly many other health conditions as well, if there had been a confrontation and it resulted in the neighbour ending up in hospital Dan would have had problems with the police and probably with his conscience as well.
NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE SAY'S THERE ARE NOT MANY PEOPLE WHO WOULD BE HAPPY IF THEY THOUGHT THEY HAD CAUSED ANOTHER PERSON TO HAVE A HEART ATTACK AND POSSIBLY DIED AS A RESULT 

I know I would struggle to deal with it if I felt I had caused another persons death, but maybe I have just gotten old and worry about stuff like that.

Under these circumstances I think Dan did the right thing, going to the police means it will be dealt with and if charges are made against the neighbour then its an open and shut case in small claims court. 

The only problem is enforcement of any payment order so I'd pay the extra cash out and transfer the case to high court then let the high court sheriffs deal with that side of things if money wasn't immediately forthcoming as they have so much more power to obtain payment (including seizing property, goods moneys etc).

This way Dan has done everything properly will get the majority if not all of his money back and, if the high court sheriffs end up collecting payment will embarrass the hell out of the naughty neighbours with local newspapers likely to be involved and all sorts! (and if really lucky it could even end up on one of the TV shows like "The sheriffs are coming" etc) 

All of which is about the best revenge anyone could ask for whilst being squeaky clean of any wrongdoing himself


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Rebel007 said:


> The neighbour has a known Cardiac problem and undoubtedly many other health conditions as well, if there had been a confrontation and it resulted in the neighbour ending up in hospital Dan would have had problems with the police and probably with his conscience as well.
> NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE SAY'S THERE ARE NOT MANY PEOPLE WHO WOULD BE HAPPY IF THEY THOUGHT THEY HAD CAUSED ANOTHER PERSON TO HAVE A HEART ATTACK AND POSSIBLY DIED AS A RESULT
> 
> I know I would struggle to deal with it if I felt I had caused another persons death, but maybe I have just gotten old and worry about stuff like that.
> ...


Uh, he went to the police and before they went there, he confronted them.

How does going round saying i've involved the police make things any better? Either have the police deal with it, or confront him, but doing both?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> I think it was already past that point when the neighbour decided to repeatedly and maliciously damage his car, if it were my car being damaged I wouldn't be the one feeling that I should attempt to preserve any "neighbourly" relationship that may have previously existed.


It's not about preserving any relationship, it's about keeping some sort of respect and not trying to cause bigger problems by involving police before they are necessary.

Why is it the right thing to escalate the issue?


----------



## Buzz819 (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't see how people are saying that going to the Police was the wrong thing to do??

Now he knows there is a chance that he could get a criminal record for doing what he has done.

Why is a problem that he has done both? It might be a bit of extra paper work for the young Constable, but if the neighbour fixes the damage, whether by paying for the repair or other appropriate reparations that the owner of the vehicle wants.

The owner can always withdraw his complaint from the Police and they do not have to take any further action with it.

The only person who has done the wrong thing is the neighbour, who for no reason has decided to key his car. You never know, he could be a serial pest, going for walks and keying many peoples cars for the fun of it.

Buzz


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hardly escalating the issue

The guy has done wrong and should be punished for it

The police won't do anything anyway but I'd still have reported him, why let him get away with it?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Buzz819 said:


> I don't see how people are saying that going to the Police was the wrong thing to do??
> 
> Now he knows there is a chance that he could get a criminal record for doing what he has done.
> 
> ...


Think about this for just a second. How does it help the person who has had their car vandalised to give the neighbour a criminal record?

It's a problem that he's done both, before actually even speaking to the neighbour, any person thinking logically, would talk to the neighbour, then the police.

If the damage was anything worth reporting, he'd probably have been better off passing it on to his insurer if he was to claim through them. They'd be far more interested in recuperating their costs than the police will be.

All he's accomplished is possibly wasting the time of the police and trying to cause more issues with his neighbour when he could simply have confronted him with the evidence, if the neighbour still was stupid enough to dispute it, then notify the police or insurers.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Hardly escalating the issue
> 
> The guy has done wrong and should be punished for it
> 
> The police won't do anything anyway but I'd still have reported him, why let him get away with it?


How are you letting him get away with it if you confront him and ask him to pay for the repairs?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

They should bring back hanging for keying peoples cars......


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> How are you letting him get away with it if you confront him and ask him to pay for the repairs?


It's just getting off lightly unless you overcharge him majorly for the hassle of it all

Easy way out, plus without any authority he only has his word that he will pay

Yeah that's fine get a respray, then show him the invoice and he runs, now what?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> They should bring back hanging for keying peoples cars......


Definitely. Or castration maybe. Better still, without having any evidence, just like a he said, she said case.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kimo said:


> It's just getting off lightly unless you overcharge him majorly for the hassle of it all
> 
> Easy way out, plus without any authority he only has his word that he will pay
> 
> Yeah that's fine get a respray, then show him the invoice and he runs, now what?


Then you speak to the police afterwards or your insurers before, if you had anything expensive done, what's the point of having insurers if they don't pay?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Why the **** would you claim off insurance? 

Make your premium go up because of a ****ty neighbour, seems like a fantastic idea ...


----------



## swirlyboy (Apr 14, 2011)

Some people are ****ing morons.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Why the **** would you claim off insurance?
> 
> Make your premium go up because of a ****ty neighbour, seems like a fantastic idea ...


Is it guaranteed if it goes through the courts and when it does, that you'll get all the money for the repair?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Who said anything about the courts?

A knock at the door from po po would get his back up and think more about handing the cash over rather than a polite word imo


----------



## Buzz819 (Sep 30, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Is it guaranteed if it goes through the courts and when it does, that you'll get all the money for the repair?


No, but then your neighbour has the crim record, makes it hard to go over seas, get a government job etc.

Insurance here is different I guess, if it happened to me with the proof that he has, insurance would just make the grub pay, my premium would not be changed at all. BUT I would still have to give the insurance the Police report number.

I still think you are out of your tree, that getting the Police involved is somehow the most heinous thing that has happened here?

Buzz


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Buzz819 said:


> No, but then your neighbour has the crim record, makes it hard to go over seas, get a government job etc.
> 
> Insurance here is different I guess, if it happened to me with the proof that he has, insurance would just make the grub pay, my premium would not be changed at all. BUT I would still have to give the insurance the Police report number.
> 
> ...


You are not thinking about this logically.

No one is saying reporting this to the police is wrong per se..

The Op's mate Dan, reported it to the police & then confronted his neighbour, who asked "is there another way we can sort this out" once he was aware there was video evidence.

We all were saying to the OP that 'Dan' should have confronted the neighbour 1st with the video evidence & given the neighbour chance to put it right without police involvement.

If the neighbour was still being a c-unit after that, by refusing to cough up for repairs to draw a line under the matter THEN go to the police.

As it stands now, the neighbour has offered to pay, but it's still going to be investigated as a police matter, which is now going to pour fuel on the flames.

You just don't know how people will react once a person has involved the law against against them, especially as, in this case, they HAVE to live near each other.

If this leads to a criminal record for the neighbour, I imagine a whole lot of petty reprisal acts further down the line which means 'Dan' might not be able to lead a peaceful stress free life at home because of bad blood between neighbours.


----------



## Buzz819 (Sep 30, 2008)

Soo... Keying the car would not be the cause of the two neighbours not getting along????

You aren't thinking about it, the neighbour is in the wrong, he wilfully damaged the property for no reason, there is no need to be polite about it.

Buzz


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Who said anything about the courts?
> 
> A knock at the door from po po would get his back up and think more about handing the cash over rather than a polite word imo


Would also be far more likely to give him heart problems.

It would have to either go through the courts or him pay up before repairs, I don't see another way.

I don't see how getting the police involved at this point helps things, at least in the order he's done it. Personally, I wouldn't go to the police as my first course for a neighbour, not unless I knew they were violent, and especially if I had got on with them for the last 15 years.

Would you have called the police for a friend who vandalised your car if you had got on with them for 15 years as your first course of action?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Buzz819 said:


> Soo... Keying the car would not be the cause of the two neighbours not getting along????
> 
> You aren't thinking about it, the neighbour is in the wrong, he wilfully damaged the property for no reason, there is no need to be polite about it.
> 
> Buzz


Of course there is no need to be polite about it & certainly there will be no 'relationship' to maintain after this.

BUT

This could have been settled a lot easier & without the risk of any further shenanigans


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Andyg_TSi said:


> You are not thinking about this logically.
> 
> No one is saying reporting this to the police is wrong per se..
> 
> ...


I think 'Dan' did the correct thing, in the correct sequence.

What is there to say that if the matter was dealt with without the involvement of police that the reprisal acts wouldn't come?

I think that the involvement of the police will be safety barrier for such acts not to proceed again as the neighbour is already known to the police. If anything like this is to happen at a later stage, Dan would have a stronger position against his neighbour in the eyes of the law.

There's nothing else to discuss with the neighbour in this situation, either way (police involved or not) the conversation isn't going to be positive leaving a bitter after-taste for both parties involved.

Hope Dan gets his car fixed & doesn't get bothered by this lowlife any more.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Would also be far more likely to give him heart problems.
> 
> It would have to either go through the courts or him pay up before repairs, I don't see another way.
> 
> ...


Sorry but he's brought that on himself, having a heart problem is no excuse to be destoying people's property

Yes I would report them, ain't no friend of mine to be going behind my back and damaging my belongings

whats the point in being all polite and nice to someone who's been doing that kind of ****


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

come backs could happen which ever way it was dealth with whats saying if he confrunted him and he paid up things would go back to being rosey and the chap just wouldnt do other damage but ensure he does it when/where a camera cant catch him? you have more chance of a successful outcome with the police. but i agree it should have been one or the other. what criminal offences are we ok to ask the chap to pay up rather than report to the police? it will go on his record and any future problems will be dealt with more seriously police cant punish what they dont know about. 

end of the day the blokes a tool, heart troubles or not there's simply no excuse for damaging someones property worlds a better place without him in it

ref confrunting him, if the old chap had a reason why didnt he speak to him first his reaction of damaging it is like going to the police so i dont see how he should be seen lightly on.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Would be interesting to know why the hell he did it in the first place , if there mates


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

ffrs1444 said:


> Would be interesting to know why the hell he did it in the first place , if there mates


I think we are all wondering why this happened in the first place?

Just seems so bizarre.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Sorry but he's brought that on himself, having a heart problem is no excuse to be destoying people's property
> 
> Yes I would report them, ain't no friend of mine to be going behind my back and damaging my belongings
> 
> whats the point in being all polite and nice to someone who's been doing that kind of ****


You'd report your friend without even asking them why they did it in the first place?

That seems a little odd to me.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

litcan91 said:


> I think 'Dan' did the correct thing, in the correct sequence.
> 
> What is there to say that if the matter was dealt with without the involvement of police that the reprisal acts wouldn't come?
> 
> ...


Do you honestly believe if the police are involved there won't be any reprisals?


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Do you honestly believe if the police are involved there won't be any reprisals?


No. What I'm saying is that the reprisals are less likely to happen if the matter is taken seriously due to police involvement. Without police involvement, there shouldn't be anything holding the lowlife back from getting paypack on the damage compensation which they've just coughed up.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

litcan91 said:


> No. What I'm saying is that the reprisals are less likely to happen if the matter is taken seriously due to police involvement. Without police involvement, there shouldn't be anything holding the lowlife back from getting paypack on the damage compensation which they've just coughed up.


Eh? What compensation? He's involved the police now, not asked for compensation.

Reprisals are much more likely to happen because he's involved the police, not the other way round.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Eh? What compensation? He's involved the police now, not asked for compensation.
> 
> Reprisals are much more likely to happen because he's involved the police, not the other way round.


If you follow the thread, from my understanding Dan has reported the lowlife to the police & has approached him with evidence - where the lowlife has started looking for an easy way out to resolve the issue without the involvement of the police. The charges can be dropped at any time. Whilst if not reported, he can't report the same incident to the police a year later if it happens again as an act of reprisal - the question would be 'why didn't you report this in the first instance, you must have something to hide?' with no urgency to take this case seriously.

Let's put it this way, different people will react differently to this situation - but without the involvement of police, Dan asking the lowlife for comparison can be reported for harassment etc. & end up on the complete opposite side of the original situation.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

litcan91 said:


> If you follow the thread, from my understanding Dan has reported the lowlife to the police & has approached him with evidence - where the lowlife has started looking for an easy way out to resolve the issue without the involvement of the police. The charges can be dropped at any time. Whilst if not reported, he can't report the same incident to the police a year later if it happens again as an act of reprisal - the question would be 'why didn't you report this in the first instance, you must have something to hide?' with no urgency to take this case seriously.
> 
> Let's put it this way, different people will react differently to this situation - but without the involvement of police, Dan asking the lowlife for comparison can be reported for harassment etc. & end up on the complete opposite side of the original situation.


The 'easy way out' as you put it, to me, means the guy is willing to pay to have 'Dans' car repaired to Dan's satisfaction because he's admitted he caused the damage.

Personally, I would have accepted that in this situation, however, I'd want a full explanation as to why he caused the damage in the 1st place AND I'd make it perfectly clear that if there was any further damage to property I'd go to the police.

Leave it like that & draw a line under it & never bother with him again.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Firstly, you can report an issue to the Police for information purposes only. Just so there is an official record of the date and time of the event. The Police are unable to act or investigate if there is no complaint. Dan can withdraw his complaint at any stage which will stop any police action. However, it will still be recorded in case it ever needs to go to court for recovery of costs. 

Personally, I think he's handled this pretty well. Inform the Police and discuss with neighbour. You can then decide, depending on the neighbours response, whether or not to allow the Police to investigate. 

It's what I would do. 

Cooks


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok, update on this. The rozzers payed Mr naughty neighbour a visit ...took a few few days after Being reported :-/ 
He initially denied it to the police when told of video evidence ... Still denied it but offered to pay to have it repaired !!!! Wtf !! 

Anyway, Dan agreed to let it go if he payed for repairs. Took it to Sapphire garage in manchester and dropped him the bill ... £420


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

enc said:


> Ok, update on this. The rozzers payed Mr naughty neighbour a visit ...took a few few days after Being reported :-/
> He initially denied it to the police when told of video evidence ... Still denied it but offered to pay to have it repaired !!!! Wtf !!
> 
> Anyway, Dan agreed to let it go if he payed for repairs. Took it to Sapphire garage in manchester and dropped him the bill ... £420


So uh, he could have just gone to the neighbour without involving the rozzers then?


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

@ rising power... Yes he could have but I agree with this guy ...



alan hanson said:


> come backs could happen which ever way it was dealth with whats saying if he confrunted him and he paid up things would go back to being rosey and the chap just wouldnt do other damage but ensure he does it when/where a camera cantG catch him? you have more chance of a successful outcome with the police. but i agree it should have been one or the other. what criminal offences are we ok to ask the chap to pay up rather than report to the police? it will go on his record and any future problems will be dealt with more seriously police cant punish what they dont know about.
> 
> end of the day the blokes a tool, heart troubles or not there's simply no excuse for damaging someones property worlds a better place without him in it
> 
> ref confrunting him, if the old chap had a reason why didnt he speak to him first his reaction of damaging it is like going to the police so i dont see how he should be seen lightly on.


----------

